# Petco Rat Manor



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone know how many yards of fleece it would take to line this cage? (Including bottom pan) I'm gonna get an extra yard to make hammocks, cubes and ropes for her to enjoy, but don't know how much to buy initially. 

Thanks in advance!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have that cage and when it was delivered I did the same thing; I bought fabric. I bought three colors, one yard each. It was too much. I would say two yards is plenty and will give you at least one set as a back up for when one set is dirty. Either way, even if you wanted to buy extra (3 yards), it's relatively inexpensive. The solid colors I got were $8 per yard.

I'm interested to see how you make up the cage since I have it too. I'm not terribly creative. I think the fanciest thing I did was attach wood blocks to the side walls as steps to a water bottle.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

For $15, I got 1.5 yards for my cage and it is bigger than the Rat Manor (could've gotten it for cheaper but I was stuck at a high price store and picked a cute pattern instead of cheap ones...). 1.5 yards bought me plenty for two rotations. So, I would go for an even 2 yards, it would create at least two rotations and plenty for hammocks/cubes/etc.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's what I've done. The first picture shows how I attached the wood to the sides, but I have since taken down the hammock. They don't sleep in it. I think it's too warm still. The next pictures are how it looks now; top, bottom, then the whole thing. 

I don't use the ramp that came with the cage. They take up space and the rats are easily able to get to the plat forms in each level. I've only seen one of the two rats walk across the ropes and the horizontal ladder. 

It's also currently divided. I zip tied one of the ladders to the opening that makes each level accessible. Frank and Sammy still aren't quit amicable yet.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I just made a rat manor set for a customer, plus three teaser vines, a cube and a hammock, I needed a yard of fleece and 1.5 yard flannel. 

That was for the middle tray, the shelves and ramps. 1.5 yards will give you enough for.the bottom tray and toys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

When your rat manor came, did it come in the rat manor box or inside another box? I'm calling Petco today to ask them but just curious. Our landlord lives down stairs and receives all of the mail. He doesn't know we have a rat, lol. He wouldn't be happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine was delivered in the original packaging. Nothing discrete. See if you can have it delivered somewhere else if it's not too late. (work, friend's house, etc)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There might be a "This is a Gift" option that would mean you could get discrete packaging. Might cost extra.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I already put the order through. Ill just watch my tracking info and camp out on the porch the day it's out for delivery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Just tell them you bought a rat cage to give to your friend/sister/brother/cousin, etc...her birthday is this coming weekend and you and some others are getting her a rat setup because she always wanted one as a pet.

 Tell him first though and say I just wanted to let you know, so you didn't think I was harboring animals.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I make my liners out of cotton instead of fleece for my rat manor. Usually 1 yard gives you one set of cage liners, minus the bottom pan.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely don't fib to your landlord. It is more likely to cause trouble than if you were upfront about the issue when they saw it. As long as there isn't a no-pet rule it should be perfectly fine. It would be a bit excessive to lose your home for a rat -- trust me, it took hardly any time to find a place when I was upfront about my pets.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Phantom has valid advice about the option of using plain cotton. Fleece is soft and fuzzy and warm, but it's not very good at absorbing moisture. Pee. So when they inevitably pee on it (unless you have very sound training skills, unlike me) their little feet will track it farther. It likely won't make a difference in regards to odor, but for [slightly better] sanitary reasons, it is worth at least considering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It gets 60°F in my room at night and Bambi is hairless, she needs the warmth. 

I was going to tell my landlord that but my fiancé stopped me. Not because we'd get kicked out, but because he would never trust me again. (He's his grandfather)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I can post a tutorial on how I make my cage liners if you want. It's really not that hard. I don't know how long fleece liners last, but I've had one of my green cotton cage liners since April, and besides a little hole caused by chewing on one side and it fading a bit in the wash it's still in very good shape.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

That would be awesome, Phantom!!!








Bambi and I match 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

